

Borrow money instantly - songzme
https://www.lendup.com/

======
aioprisan
The site looks good but is this a scam? I don't know so I'm asking. How would
you show that this site is serious vs the hundreds of other payday loan sites
that look very scammy and fishy? Can you elaborate on the decision engine at
work behind the scenes? I'd be curious to know. BTW the site looks great!

~~~
songzme
I did not build this site. I came across it and I thought it was a novel idea.
There are many blog sites covering this startup so I think that adds some
legitimacy to it.

